# Lodging in Banff



## labguides (Jun 29, 2007)

I am looking for lodging in Banff for 3 nights in August. Any suggestions? I am dreaming to think I can find something under $150 a night?
We thought about staying at Lake Louise.
Lake Louise Inn $269
Mountaineer  $219


----------



## minniel (Jun 29, 2007)

There is a Red Carpet Inn that is around $75 to $90 for a king bed.


----------



## Kola (Jul 8, 2007)

I visited Banff two days ago but stayed in Canmore, only 10 -15 minutes drive from Banff. Less congested and accomodation is plentiful.  Be warned that the main street in Banff is undergoing major reconstruction which causes traffic jams and parking is at a premium. Its next to impossible to get over the bridge to the Banff Spring Resort. Tour busses make things even more difficult. Depending on what you want to see and what type of facilities you want I would urge you to focus on Canmore hotels/motels. Also try www.thecrossingresort.com in Lake Louise 

Kola


----------



## Kola (Jul 8, 2007)

Check out bestofbanff.com  or  call 1-866-481-1333  they have condos, motels and apt. hotels

Kola


----------



## Kola (Jul 8, 2007)

Labguides

I sent you further info privately.  Good luck.

K


----------

